# C. Jack Collins



## Hamalas (Oct 14, 2013)

Can anyone here help me to understand where Dr. Jack Collins comes down on the various issues related to the origins/creation debate? I'm not trying to target him or anything, but I've just seen his name come up more and more often in these debates and as I don't have the time to work through his published books on the subject right now I was wondering if someone could give me the thumbnail sketch of his views. Thanks!


----------



## arapahoepark (Oct 14, 2013)

I have his book on Adam and Eve. It is good but, he comes across as too objective. Basically, he says if you want to believe in theistic evolution, Adam and Eve must be at the headwaters of the human race and have some sort of headship like being a chief of an early tribe or something. I know he doesn't hold this view himself, in Science:Friends or Foes, he believes Adam was created from dust. He holds to analogical days (as oppose to literal 24 hours). The book also says it is not dealing with how Adam was created. I believe he said in an interview that he's basically trying to point out that you can believe in somethings and still be orthodox, but he himself doesn't hold to theistic evolution (oe at least it was implied).
The appendix on ANE and the Bible of the book was ok, but like I said before, too objective in terms of coming down and saying Genesis 1-11 are literal, speaking in terms of collection of floods or Gordon Wenhams view that the ages are rhetorical rather than symbolic or historical. He mostly lays the ground work of whats going on in ANE studies I think though,(I have no doubt he would affirm it as history though).


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 14, 2013)

HAHA!!!! The impossible question. I think he only himself knows.


He's been heard and heard before, and not really anyone can tell you exactly what he believes, at least no one that I know.

I know that he presented his view before the stated clerks of the PCA, and they didn't get it. A few asked him in person, and they still didn't get it...


There are quite a few in the PCA who come for ordination and hold the analogical view of creation (Collins view..so called). But if you press them on what they mean...I have not met one man who can t even explain it themselves. They try to just play it off, "Well it is Collins' view". 

I actually believe that many students out of Covenant adopt his view without understanding it, but only because it is his view and they like him. I hear he is a good teacher and very likeable. ??? 

That's a lot of opinion, but I don't really think you will find much help anywhere...not even from Collins himself. Have fun Ben!!!


----------



## Hamalas (Oct 15, 2013)

*bump*


----------



## ZackF (Oct 18, 2013)

You can download some of his lectures from Covenant Seminary directly and just a summary from the horses mouth.


----------

